# Show Us Your Appaloosas & Crosses



## spottyspides (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I was searching for one of these but if there is one it's old. So why not create a nice shiny new one to show of our spotty friends!

This is girl, 15hh of unknown breeding. I don't even know if she's full appy!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

beautiful girl


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Cant find any good pics right now, going to try and turn this ranch horse into a jumper! ( I dont ride western I bought her this summer as a trail horse but she wants to do more! So I am turning her english!)
This is my Fable, she is 16 hh, reg Appaloosa.
She is TB/QH and some arabian
<3
love your horse btw!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is Blaze, his mom was a reg. Appy, but not sure who the father was we think maybe paint.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Peanut...15.2 hand palomino leopard Araloosa...










Casper the trainwreck, my personal riding horse...15.3 hand palomino leopard Araloosa



















Cheyenne...15.2 hand chestnut blanketed varnish roan Appy



















Chili...14.3 hand palomino Araloosa










Cody...15.2 hand Chestnut varnish roan Appy










Chip...16.0 Bay Roan leopard Appy stallion, recently reacquired after the breeder I sold him to went out of the breeding business.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

This is Sam! Appy x Clyde. 









I just love Appy bums!









And kisses...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

vikki92 said:


> This is Blaze, his mom was a reg. Appy, but not sure who the father was we think maybe paint.


I love the coloring of your Appaloosa cross


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Koolio said:


> This is Sam! Appy x Clyde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your horses as well


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is Mac


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> I love the coloring of your Appaloosa cross


Thank you!! These pictures where taken a couple days ago so hes got his winter coat, when its summer his color really pops out (I think)


----------



## cooperandsandy717 (Oct 15, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I love the coloring of your Appaloosa cross


Woow gorgeous* horse.. He looks awesome!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

cooperandsandy717 said:


> Woow gorgeous* horse.. He looks awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

My son's coming 3 year old gelding Freddie


















My coming 3 yr old gelding Riley









Mac, our new foal









My son's coming 2 year old filly, Jodie. not a great pic of her. She is really good looking. 









Emma, Mac & Jodie's dam









My gelding Boots


















6 year old mare, Fancy









I'll have tolook for other pictures. I can't seem to find the ones I wanted.


----------



## TobianoCheckers (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone has such adorable horses!!!!


----------



## BB Marie (Oct 4, 2011)

Pepper my POA from when I was little

Dulce (my mom's mare) & Gypsy

Gypsy & Dulce


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Luna. 2011 filly. <3 this girl !









Stardust 2011 Colt









Serenity 2011 Filly (Paso Fino x Appaloosa)









Kansas 









Dymi









Tacy (Non Characteristic Mare)









Christian









Perfi









Phantom


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*my POA's past and present...*

Cochise. We had to put him down Christmas Eve after 19 years of owning him and he did it all in his life. English, jumped, western, drill team hippidrome horse...lessen pony, confidence builder. You name it.

Getting ready for their first show...










Scout. I got him off a horse trader, he was skin and bones. He has turned into the best darn beginner pony you could want. He will do anything but go fast. He is currently looking for a special person to love him best. He is an extra horse around here and deserves better.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

reiningfan said:


> My son's coming 3 year old gelding Freddie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love little Jodie 
but the others look great too


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Luna. 2011 filly. <3 this girl !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the marking on these horses 
very stunning


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Susan Crumrine said:


> Cochise. We had to put him down Christmas Eve after 19 years of owning him and he did it all in his life. English, jumped, western, drill team hippidrome horse...lessen pony, confidence builder. You name it.
> 
> Getting ready for their first show...
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your loss of Cochise 
and i like the picture of Scout


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

This is Breeze, registered Buckskin/Appy.

breezeey | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

breezeconformation | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

She is blind in one eye, very nice mare though. Very unique.


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Artwork my appy thoroughbred cross. Love this thread, all your appy crosses are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I had started one of these awhile back. I'll have to post pics of my guy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

My heart horse is an appaloosa mare.


















Climbing a mound of dirt




































I'd buy another appaloosa in a heartbeat. I love them!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you can REAAAALLLLYY tell Charlies part appie! haha yea right..
hes not full but his mom was 1/2 appy we think...we have no idea what his sire was and nobody could find his dams papers sooooo. yea


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

nherridge said:


> This is Breeze, registered Buckskin/Appy.
> 
> breezeey | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...


Beautiful horse. I think I am in love with the dog too. LOL!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

love all your horses


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my pain in the ****


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

This is my colt Walter  trying out our new saddle on the weekend. <3 He'll be two in april.


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a mare that has some Appy in her, but not a huge amount, lol... She is a 1/4 Appy, her grand-dam was a beautiful Appy with a blanket and some spotting all over. Emma just has some roaning all over her that isn't really visible, and you can see the mottling on her nose, and the whites around her eyes. That's the only real indicators, otherwise she just looks like her dad, a Holsteiner! Here are a couple of somewhat recent pics! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

My horse name 2 bits he'll be 5 in feb hes such a good boy


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's my (not so little anymore) guy WH Miakoda.


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> Here's my (not so little anymore) guy WH Miakoda.


OMG!!!!!! He is SOOOOOOO freaking cute! I love Appies with blankets like that. Maybe I will breed my mare to an App this year!  Haha


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Cas said:


> OMG!!!!!! He is SOOOOOOO freaking cute! I love Appies with blankets like that. Maybe I will breed my mare to an App this year!  Haha


unfortunately i'm 95% sure he's going to grey out and lose that lovely blanket int he process. oh well. *sigh*


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

heres my purebred appy twin ridge snowy plauditt


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I has a frost/lepoard/blanket regestered appy named Kelo. And he is my ham bone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

crimsonsky said:


> unfortunately i'm 95% sure he's going to grey out and lose that lovely blanket int he process. oh well. *sigh*


He doesn't look grey to me - is one of his parents grey? His orphan white spots tell me he is a varnish roan in addition to the blanket, so he will loose his blanket contrast anyway whether he is grey or not...


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Classie, She is a 13.1h POA






































































Gotta love the mismatched tack ^


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> Classie, She is a 13.1h POA


She is cute as a button!


----------



## horselover21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well he isn't mine, but I ride him all the time and I show him too. He is an 8 yr old red roan appaloosa and his name is Rocky.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Journey, my 15h, 16 yr. old Quarter/Appy. We're growing on each other.  Had her two years. 59 year old 1st time horse owner. Help me, Lord!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

P.S. I know she's reeeeallly chubby in the summer pics. She's a super healthy easy keeper and always gets a grass belly in the summer months.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Eagle Child said:


> P.S. I know she's reeeeallly chubby in the summer pics. She's a super healthy easy keeper and always gets a grass belly in the summer months.


She's beautiful! I love her spotted nose!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

got a couple o Fable from our first (and prob last -_-) snow day
it was her first time getting out in a while so I am just happy I stayed on lol
she liked going left the most becuase my neighbors cows are over there and she is in love with them so we are prettier going to the right haha


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Thyme said:


> got a couple o Fable from our first (and prob last -_-) snow day
> it was her first time getting out in a while so I am just happy I stayed on lol
> she liked going left the most becuase my neighbors cows are over there and she is in love with them so we are prettier going to the right haha


Haha...how disgusting. Your heels are down even riding bareback...:lol:

I wonder what she thought about all that snow you guys had up there...


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you! She's got lots of personality. I'm in over my head sometimes with this horse ownership, but I'm loving it. In looking back over this thread I'm seeing some beautiful animals. I only know of her breeding from my barn manager who found Journey for me. He says she's part Appy because of her speckled nose, conformation, short mane, striped tough hooves, general hardy constitution. 

I need to ride her more! This winter has been bad for riding--weather, care of my Dad's failing health, working late. Last summer was the pits for riding---broken ankle (happened at work!), car rear-ended and neck stuff...argh! Hence the chubby belly! :lol:

Still, we've bonded. I do ground work, riding in the arena, grooming, working on being her leader. Hoping to be well and back out on the trails with her this coming summer. I'd rather hang out with her than a lot of people I know, either way! :razz:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I figured out to how add attachments haha here are a couple more of my guy


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

First one is a snow cap filly. She'z Just Precious. Always does great in color class.! Second is a leopored filly. Keeta's Sweet Chip. Super sweet.! Third is the mother of She'z Just Precious. Her name is Big Time Sierra. Amazingly calm. Being shown by an 8 year old girl in the picture. Fourth is a POA. Miss Colorful Roxie.


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's my 16hh Appaloosa x Oldenburg, LuLu. Her sire was 17hh homozygous black Oldenburg stallion, Gatsby. 

She turned out Black with molting, striped hooves, very few faint snowflakes, annnnd the rat tail.  She's super cute... not to mention a beautiful mover. 

I bought her May 2011.... and it turns out she was bred!!!! SO, I have a surprise baby that should arrive within 30 days. Not an ideal situation, but I'm going to make the best of it. I'm excited! 

The dad is this 16.3hh blanketed Appaloosa. So, it should turn out to be a stunning creature!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Shefff said:


> Here's my 16hh Appaloosa x Oldenburg, LuLu. Her sire was 17hh homozygous black Oldenburg stallion, Gatsby.
> 
> She turned out Black with molting, striped hooves, very few faint snowflakes, annnnd the rat tail.  She's super cute... not to mention a beautiful mover.
> 
> ...


Well you better post a breeding thread in the breeding section so we can all keep up!


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Well you better post a breeding thread in the breeding section so we can all keep up!


Great idea! Here it goes...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/surprise-foal-112271/#post1348209


----------

